# Bathory...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Im not die hard fan of this band but have the deepest respect for his way of singing and his approach to musick...
Some songs i just cant get enough...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Can't say I like all their music (out of all Viking-themed bands I like _Ensiferum_ the best) , but albums like "Hammerheart" and "Blood on Ice" are awesome! And in the song "Valhalla" Quorthon uses some music from the prelude to Wagner's _Rheingold _


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

He (as far as I know it was mostly just the one guy) lost me with Hammerheart, but his black metal period is pretty unbeatable. Blood Fire Death = riff monster.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont l ike when he uses the ''monster voice'' his clean singing was perfect...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Quorthon was an obvious legend... I used to worship all the first five albums, still do, I guess. And I still quite often sing _One rode to Asa Bay_ in the shower.


----------

